# One Hit Wonders - Milkman and Muffin Man



## Rebel (1/12/15)

Hi

As the title states, who has Stock?
Really craving these juices.


----------



## MetalGearX (1/12/15)

Sir vape will have this week some time and Vape Cartel next week sometime AFAIK


----------



## skola (2/12/15)

Paging @KieranD and @Sir Vape...


----------



## KieranD (2/12/15)

Got a few more that have become available @skola - check what is in 
Big shipment has left the US and is en route as well


----------



## Rebel (2/12/15)

@KieranD By when can we expect both Milkman and Muffin Man


----------



## skola (2/12/15)

KieranD said:


> Got a few more that have become available @skola - check what is in
> Big shipment has left the US and is en route as well


Shot bru 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD (2/12/15)

Shipment is on route of Milk Man, Muffin Man and My Man


----------

